# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  БЕНЕФИС СМЕШНЫХ ПОДАРКОВ - застолка

## Львовна

*БЕНЕФИС СМЕШНЫХ ПОДАРКОВ -  застольное развлечение от дуэта Д.Евочки*

_Скромные, бесполезные, приличные, щедрые, символические, дорогие и для души… Все это о них…о подарочках. Как известно, их много не бывает. Но чтобы подарок выбрать - надо хорошенько потрудиться. А вслепую подарить презент слабо? Да так,  чтобы весь коллектив задохнулся от смеха)))  У нас есть рецепт, как это сделать правильно и от души! И вас научим! 
_

[img]http://*********net/8666411.jpg[/img]

ЗАСТОЛОЧКА УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ. Подходит для любого праздника( свадьба,юбилей,корпоратив)

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 15-20 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

lar17110 (30.11.2021), ludmila_zub (13.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (06.01.2017), Ураган (14.12.2016)

----------


## Maria23

Вот это подарочки!!!Народ, налетай, разбирай!!!Девочки,не могу нарадоваться на ваш творческий дуэт!Однозначно очередной ваш шедевр,  который хочется срочно взять в работу, что я с удовольствием и сделаю))))Девочки спасибо огромное!

----------

digi-digi (21.12.2016), дюймовка (06.01.2017), Львовна (17.12.2016), Татьянка (17.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Maria23*, Мария спасибо, что оценили эту маленькую, но вкусненькую и веселую застолочку :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  Благодарим за приятности! С наступающим Рождеством!!! :Oj:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Крохина

Лена, хочу приобрести поздравление с Новым годом от столика для всего коллектива. Есть что то у Вас??? Нужно срочно, время поджимает!

----------


## Львовна

*Крохина*, если мы Вас правильно поняли,  и Вам нужно , чтобы один ваш столик поздравил все остальные столы, то попробуйте вот это  https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...141178&cc_key=

----------


## lar17110

Спасибо огромное, Ваш материал пришёлся "ко двору" как нельзя лучше. Творческих вам успехов!!!

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте, я оплатила застолочку, с нетерпением жду файлик на почту : lapteva_luda-82@mail.ru

----------

